# Mix. Golden Ring, mostly.



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Several photos from Suzdal for start.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Historic cities and churches of the Golden Ring are fascinating! Thanks for starting this thread *Shik2005*.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos; more please :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for nice words. I'm most certainly planning to continue wit this thread. 

So, next stop is Kineshma - rather neglected town on Volga. It's twice as big as Suzdal, but Suzdal is a prosperous town and Kineshma looks like it was underfinanced for several decades.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Vologda.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Amazing! Is the squarish, white building also a church?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Amazing! Is the squarish, white building also a church?


If you are speaking about this 
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shik-shik/view/1306854/

or like - it is kremlin, a castle.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Vologda again.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

very beautiful architecture of churches and beautiful nature. well done Chik, thanks for sharing!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Leongname said:


> very beautiful architecture of churches and beautiful nature. well done Chik, thanks for sharing!


Thanks. But my nick is shik in English transcription (derived from initials, really). Chik - well, maybe, if you prefer French...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Moscow







Vologda


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great details. Love the bronze ducks....


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Great details. Love the bronze ducks....


Yeah, they are funny, the ducks.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Moscow







Vologda


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A lovely set....railings, window.....


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, Jane!


----------



## thanhhuyen2905 (Jun 19, 2015)

Historic cities and churches of the Golden Ring are fascinating


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ples. Ideal place for vacation.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I see you managed to find a cat.....


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful place! The second picture is really impressive.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

gratteciel said:


> What a beautiful place! The second picture is really impressive.


Thank you!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful sunset.....


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool shots, quite interesting photo subjects,


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love how you portray the inert and distinct characters of your city. your photos are quite interesting.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Beautiful photographs in this thread. One of the things I find interesting about looking through photos of Russia is that the natural environment is so similar to what we have here in terms of the vegetation and the land, but the built environment is so different. It is one thing to see exotic architecture in an exotic environment, but in many ways it grabs hold of you more to see exotic architecture in an environment that is otherwise familiar. 

Anyway, great thread. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

I have just fainted because too beautiful



capricorn2000 said:


> I love how you portray the inert and distinct characters of your city. your photos are quite interesting.


+1


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Somnifor said:


> Beautiful photographs in this thread. One of the things I find interesting about looking through photos of Russia is that the natural environment is so similar to what we have here in terms of the vegetation and the land, but the built environment is so different. It is one thing to see exotic architecture in an exotic environment, but in many ways it grabs hold of you more to see exotic architecture in an environment that is otherwise familiar.
> 
> Anyway, great thread. Thanks for posting these.


Thanks! As for natural environment - it differs greatly between different regions of Russia. And I quite agree upon your statement, concerning architecture. BTW, fine (and not so fine) details of wooden houses varies between regions and even towns.

bits of Vologda:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the church interior - and the shot from above of the church roof.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from that wonderful place


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank everyone for comments & likes. 

several more shots from Kostroma (a cat included).



[more]


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Pied Piper of cats....


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I love those ornately carved houses.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yaroslavl'.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the image of the girl in yellow jacket against pink wall.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yaroslavl.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I really love those beautiful churches of Russian cities . Yaroslavl is near the Volga River?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

gratteciel said:


> I really love those beautiful churches of Russian cities . Yaroslavl is near the Volga River?


Yes, right on the Volga's shore. On both shores: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@57.6261257,39.9000005,15z


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Vologda. The city is not most likeable, but possesses very distinct architecture.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Vladimir (one of the largest cities of the Golden Ring)


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow so beautiful! :eek2:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for 'likes' & comments...
Several pics from Kineshma.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting old building? Was it a house?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes, it belonged to philanthropist notary Ivan Gorodetsky, local celebrity. Now it is under reconstruction (halfhearted, though).


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Moscow.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for commenting & 'liking' 

some pics from Moscow:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for comments and 'likes'. 
Let's continue with Moscow:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd like to see more of Moscow through your eyes. Very interesting.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So fine, Shik! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Impressive orthodox churches! :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> I'd like to see more of Moscow through your eyes. Very interesting.


Thank you, Jane! I'll do my best 



yansa said:


> So fine, Shik!


Thank you, Yansa!



Benonie said:


> Impressive orthodox churches!


Thank you, Ben! Churches are in excess in Moscow...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Moscow is vast, untidy, very often officious. Certainly, it has cosy places, spacious parks, nice looking buildings. But all in all, I don't like Moscow...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Novodevichy Convent


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Religious architecture is really amazing in Moscow! Very colorful.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful as usual!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Benonie said:


> Religious architecture is really amazing in Moscow! Very colorful.


Colorful, indeed... Apotheoses is, certainly, Saint Basil's Cathedral... but it will be presented later.
As for Novodevichy Convent, surely it is one of the most likeable sites in Moscow. With great history and magnificent views.



gratteciel said:


> Beautiful as usual!


 Thank you very much, Roberto!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful architecture indeed.
is photography allowed inside those churches?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

An unusual, round tower ( red brick).


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Leongname said:


> beautiful architecture indeed.
> is photography allowed inside those churches?


Some of these churches are museums and photography is allowed, some are "in action" and photography can be restricted, even prohibited.



openlyJane said:


> An unusual, round tower ( red brick).


Such round towers are quite common in Russian kremlins (including Moscow Kremlin) and monasteries.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Some more great pictures, as usual


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice; well done :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for looking & liking :cheers:



Once again: a view on Novodevichy convent


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I must say I like both, the historic and the modern skyline. Both very colorful. kay:
Great pics!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really great! So much beauty...
Love the friendly silence in the penultimate picture of #106!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for looking & comments!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

This last set is amazing Igor! It really is!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful tree avenue.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

the red wall looks gorgeous!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A merry green-white church and a breathtaking alley!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

gratteciel said:


> This last set is amazing Igor! It really is!


Thank you, Roberto!



openlyJane said:


> Beautiful tree avenue.


Love it too...



Leongname said:


> the red wall looks gorgeous!


Aha. It's the Novodevichy Cemetery.



yansa said:


> A merry green-white church and a breathtaking alley!


Thanks!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Are those two guys meant to look like Lenin and Stalin?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Are those two guys meant to look like Lenin and Stalin?


Right!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> Right!


Unmistakeable, really! What's the event, or the organisation?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I like that certain blue in many pics of this set! kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Unmistakeable, really! What's the event, or the organisation?


AFAIK, these guys are working on themselves. Just a tourist attraction.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

so many beautiful churches :applause:


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

shik2005 said:


> *Wienna? Really? Hi, yansa!*


^^

It is really some building in Petrovka street, that belongs to Austrian culture & business centre, I used to visit it once...


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

Interesting pictures, though the remark 'I don't like the untidy Moscow' made me smile.
Even your photos disprove this statement.

I remember the time I would often travel to Siberia and always would hear from the locals that they hated Moscow, and after that some of them would sell their apartments and move to Moscow. I also worked for Khabarovsk-based reinsurance company - and all the Khabarovsk stuff would scold and revile Moscow (untidy, overcrowded, money-grabbing) - and ALL OF THEM later moved to Moscow

That is a really interesting psychological trait our Far East inhabitants

Thanks again for your photos and cheers:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow!!! :cheers: beautiful images and really impressive city!!!!!!!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Leongname said:


> so many beautiful churches :applause:


Thanks, Leon! Sure, all these cities are full of churches...



Ysh said:


> Interesting pictures, though the remark 'I don't like the untidy Moscow' made me smile.
> Even your photos disprove this statement.
> 
> I remember the time I would often travel to Siberia and always would hear from the locals that they hated Moscow, and after that some of them would sell their apartments and move to Moscow. I also worked for Khabarovsk-based reinsurance company - and all the Khabarovsk stuff would scold and revile Moscow (untidy, overcrowded, money-grabbing) - and ALL OF THEM later moved to Moscow
> ...


You see, Moscow is very diverse. And I like some parts of this city. But to my taste, I prefer Saint Petersburg or even Yaroslavl.



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice photos


Thanks, Christos!



Salazar Rick said:


> Wow!!! :cheers: beautiful images and really impressive city!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

:applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for viewing, 'liking' & feedback...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

We have a yellow theme.......the road crossing is very boldly coloured.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Somehow, this street, though adjacent to Red Square, was new to me...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful architecture!
The facades of those buildings look spectacular. 
Amazing new set, Igor!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

this church looks gorgeous from any angle kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Superb, great and very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful architecture!
> The facades of those buildings look spectacular.
> Amazing new set, Igor!


Thank you, Roberto! Much appreciated.



Leongname said:


> this church looks gorgeous from any angle


Aha 



christos-greece said:


> Superb, great and very nice updates


Thanks, Christos!













No seats available


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful, pedestrianised street.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

what I like best are that unique architecture of the churches and the other old designed buildings.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Vologda


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the first image, in particular. Simplicity!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome updates :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for feedback & 'likes'


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Intrigued by the sign saying ‘Free Beer’? Written in English too. Beautiful church as well, of course.......


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Intrigued by the sign saying ‘Free Beer’? Written in English too. Beautiful church as well, of course.......


Indeed! I didn't check about beer, though  As for English - this is touristic place, English signs are of no wonder.

This church is the Church of the Holy Trinity, it is quite ancient, this building was erected between 1628—1651, in place of wooden church.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

shik2005 said:


>


:applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the richness of the traditional culture.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

awesome! those are precious gilded icons. what a treasures.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A real morning joy to look at your updates, Igor! 

My favourites are the last set as a whole, #225 also complete, 
and No. 6 of #231! :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> A real morning joy to look at your updates, Igor!
> 
> My favourites are the last set as a whole, #225 also complete,
> and No. 6 of #231! :applause:


Thank you, Silvia! You are very kind


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots of Red Square at twilight, Igor!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Even your night shots are full of beauty and colors! Wow!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Igor! Really amazing!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Beautiful! really a great sight to look at the grand designs and colors of those churches and the surroundings in general.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Why-Why said:


> Beautiful shots of Red Square at twilight, Igor!


Thank you! 



Benonie said:


> Even your night shots are full of beauty and colors! Wow!


 Thanks, Ben! 



Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful pictures, Igor! Really amazing!


Thank you very much, Roberto!



capricorn2000 said:


> Beautiful! really a great sight to look at the grand designs and colors of those churches and the surroundings in general.


Thank you!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great little collection. Really love the car.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> A great little collection. Really love the car.


The car is something  As a child I adored such cars.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! this is absolutely gorgeous, Igor. thank you!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A beautiful set, Igor. I particularly love that one of the bearded gentleman at the bookstall.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice update Igor! 
this bimmer is the best :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love them all, Igor! kay:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely photo update....


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

such an overflow of incredible churches and general historic architecture, it's almost crazy. i also find it fascinating seeing how some aspects are so generically european and some so distinctively russian


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Gratteciel said:


> Wow! this is absolutely gorgeous, Igor. thank you!


Thank you, Roberto!



Why-Why said:


> A beautiful set, Igor. I particularly love that one of the bearded gentleman at the bookstall.


Thanks!



Leongname said:


> nice update Igor!
> this bimmer is the best






Benonie said:


> Great pictures!


Thank you, Ben!



yansa said:


> Love them all, Igor!


Silvia, very much appreciated 



danmartin1985 said:


> lovely photo update....


Thanks!



stevekeiretsu said:


> such an overflow of incredible churches and general historic architecture, it's almost crazy. i also find it fascinating seeing how some aspects are so generically european and some so distinctively russian


Thanks!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing colours, great pics, Igor! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Flamboyant and colorful architecture. Great pics!


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

still a nice thread


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great set, Igor!
Awesome architecture and colours!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The building is spectacularly lit.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Just: WOW...  :appplause:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful architecture and I really like this building...a real vernacular twist on classicism, the form, detailing, everything. This is all in Moscow I imagine.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Just beautiful Moscow shots, Igor!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Romantic white fairytale-building and beautiful Underground station
(with Underground in emerald green...  ) :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love that last one.....but generally, your photos have a very clean and professional look.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who looked & 'liked'


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, Igor! kay:
I always admire how daring other cities are in use of colours.
First picture wins with the face of the old woman in the foreground!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> Fine update, Igor! kay:
> I always admire how daring other cities are in use of colours.
> First picture wins with the face of the old woman in the foreground!


Thank you, Silvia! I, too, like this picture with the old woman. Nice contrast with the background


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

shik2005 said:


>


nice architectural design...something unique.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent photos! 
I especially like this and this  and of course, photo with the face of the old woman
:applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Wonderful new set, Igor!
Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

WoW! Gorgeous cityscapes! What a colors.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really very nice, great photos; well done :applause:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks everybody!

As for colors - yes! There are colors! Sometimes in excess...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a rewarding place for photographers!
The second last pic has a special light and atmosphere... kay:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

yansa said:


> What a rewarding place for photographers!
> The second last pic has a special light and atmosphere...


Thanks, Silvia!

Entertaining complex Izmailovo. Absolute trash, sure. Bright as a plastic toy.


























there will be more of this


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

What is the purpose of this complex? Tourist attraction or something else?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Skopje/Скопје;142442608 said:


> ^^
> 
> What is the purpose of this complex? Tourist attraction or something else?


Tourist attraction, nothing else. I'd say, the place is adopted for Chinese tourist mostly.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the underground metro station. So classic and stylish.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic! :lol: kay:


----------

